# Thread cutting on a Stnako 1A616



## ksor (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm trying to figure out how thread cutting is done on this lathe.

 The change gears on the left side of the gearbox give me some problems - I think I miss some of them !

 I only have 2 dobble gears and 1 bigger to connect them.

 The 2 dobble gears have this stamped on the side:

 M2 20-55 

 and 

 M2 25-36

 and it's the number of teeth on each single gear ... what is the "M2" standing for ?

 I have got some copies of some tables on how to set up for thread cutting and I can see
 there is mentioned some teeth number that I don't have !

 So my question is:
 How many change gears is normaly delivered with the machine ?
 Only the one set I have (M2 20-55 and M2 25-36) or ... ?

 You can see some Pictures here - Google translation is avaiable to the right just 
 under the menu line:

http://kelds.weebly.com/gevindskaeligring.html


----------



## radial1951 (Nov 23, 2013)

ksor said:


> I'm trying to figure out how thread cutting is done on this lathe.
> 
> The change gears on the left side of the gearbox give me some problems - I think I miss some of them !
> 
> ...



*
Hi ksor, 

The M2 probably refers to the gear tooth size, module 2. If this is correct, the whole depth of tooth will be close to 4.5mm. I had one of these lathes from new in 1975 until I sold it last year, a strong and very accurate machine. Somewhere in my study I have a copy of the manual which will have the list of gears which came with the lathe.

Give me a day or so, and hopefully I can find it and let you know.

Regards, RossG
radial1951
_____________


----------

